
Cynthia Solomon – Logo, a Computer Language to Grow With - vanderZwan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyF8QY2ySTA
======
vanderZwan
Apologies if this was already submitted (the video was published a few days
ago, and surely I am not the only one here subscribed to the _Curry On!_
YouTube channel), but I figured that a talk by one of the creators of Logo
herself might interest the HN crowd.

